# I just can’t believe some of you bottle guys may dig this deep. Incredible finds.



## Truth1253 (Jul 20, 2018)

https://youtu.be/EnpFJdG5w0I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Jul 22, 2018)

Great video, but I sure would like to see gloves on everybody.  Every digger will learn that lesson, sooner or later.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 22, 2018)

I Was at a dump about 2 months ago from around 1890 where they filled in part of a swamp. at one end on top of the dump I was looking over the edge & the swamp was about 30 feet below me. Meaning the dump had to be at least 30 feet deep at the far end. at the other side of dump was only 10 feet deep. I only dug 3 feet down, got 1 blob top quart beer bottle & then we left. was very hard dirt & needed a Bulldozer. LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jul 29, 2018)

sandchip said:


> Great video, but I sure would like to see gloves on everybody.  Every digger will learn that lesson, sooner or later.


That’s right! I learned in the first pit I ever dug. And I will only wear leather gloves


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Aug 9, 2018)

The old town dump in the next town over from me has deep holes like in this video and you can see many places where diggers have tunneled at the bottoms of the 7-8 ft. holes and even partially under tree roots. I just cringe when I see that. Just asking for a cave-in.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 10, 2018)

unfortunately most of this kind of dump (big city) . have been built over . I dig solo , so my rule of thumb . seven feet . But if you can find them , that's were the good stuff is.


----------

